# A different Canon XTi problem



## rwhyatt (Dec 26, 2010)

Help! I have a Canon XTi and the camera refuses to power on now. It was used two days ago. The pictures were reviewed on the camera and then turned off. When the camera was to be turned back on, it would not power on. The battery was replaced by the back up battery and it still would not power on. Both batteries were recharged and it still did not work. It was taken to our local camera shop and they could not figure out what the problem was. Their recommendation was to send it to California for repair at a Canon repair store. Before I do this, does anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks for any help you can give me!!!


----------



## j-dogg (Dec 27, 2010)

Send it off, the internal PC boards are probably shot. Happened to mine, of all times during the final morning Shuttle launch (I was SUPER pissed) set me back about half of the cost for another one, 250. We did all the stuff you did, did you try powering it on without a lens attached? Probably won't do anything but it's worth a shot.

They also replaced all my grips and wear items and gave the camera a thorough inspection and cleaning, new cameras just get a batch QC from the factory but refurbished cameras get a full QC inspection and cleaning, they pretty much rip it all apart and look for things to break. :mrgreen:

Turn around time is about a month and you get a 6-month warranty on the repair. :thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Dec 28, 2010)

I wonder how many have one or two of these in their camera bag:

Archival Methods Desiccant Canisters (Metal Case) 53-001 B&H


----------

